# Sirius 1Q results conference call



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

Sirius' 1st quarter '06 conference call will be 8:00 ET 5/2/06 on channel 125 or on the web. These are usually pretty interesting to listen in on.

http://biz.yahoo.com/prnews/060420/nyth172.html?.v=34


----------

